# Making Hash Tutorial



## motoracer110 (May 8, 2009)

Hello fellow growers, I just completed my white widow hydroponics grow and was trying to find a good way to make hash so after looking at some youtube videos I thought I would go with the GUMBY method and it turned out great!!!!!!

Ok Here We Go!!!!! Sorry if the Pictures are too big. 

*Here is all the leaf cuttings from both of my white widow plants. make sure not to use big fan leaves as you are going to get a lot of contaminants in your hash*






*I then added cold water and ice to the mix then stirred using the mortar bit non-stop for at least 15 min to get all the THC crystals off the leaf material*






*Here is what the mix looks like about about 15 min of mixing*






*I then used a kitchen strainer to get all the leaf material and debris out of the water*






*This is what the liquid looks like after all the leafs are pulled out*






*Then you want to let the liquid sit for at least 4 hours without moving it to get all the good stuff to sink to the bottom*






*I then used a small air hose to siphon out all the water carefully making sure that im not disturbing the bottom layer of liquid*






*After about 20 min I got down to the bottom layer of liquid then stop siphoning*






*This is how much liquid I am left with*






*I then placed the liquid into a jar then let sit for another 4 hours and you can see the hash layer at the bottom of the jar*






*I then siphoned the water out of the jar making sure not to disturb the bottom crystals*






*This is what you are then left with*






*I then placed a baggy on top of another jar then dumped the remaining liquid out into the baggy*






*I then let the liquid sit for about 1 hour*






*Then i placed the jar into the oven with a light on top to evaporate the liquid (do not turn on the oven)*






*Here is what is left over after the water is evaporated*






*Here is the final product. you can roll it out into a ball or flatten it out*







Hopefully this helps anyone with their hash making adventure, enjoy and grow on


----------



## orzz (May 9, 2009)

Moto that rocks. Nice easy and inexpensive. Well donekiss-ass


----------



## yetibear (May 12, 2009)

Once again, job well done sir!! how big was that ball and how good was it??


----------



## motoracer110 (May 12, 2009)

orzz said:


> Moto that rocks. Nice easy and inexpensive. Well donekiss-ass


Thank you Orzz  After all was said and done i had only spent about $30 on materials.


----------



## motoracer110 (May 12, 2009)

yetibear said:


> Once again, job well done sir!! how big was that ball and how good was it??


Thank you yet!!!!! I have not weighed it, but I rolled it out until the outside turned black and shinny and it shrunk down to about the size of a quarter if you were to cut it in half and place one on top of the other. It smokes amazing!!!! totally worth the extra day of work.


----------



## DownOnWax (May 12, 2009)

I use the Isopropyl alcohol method but this is nice and informative!

Good job


----------



## motif (May 16, 2009)

what does a mortar bit look like?? can i just stir it by hand really aggressively for like 30 mins?


----------



## motoracer110 (May 17, 2009)

motif said:


> what does a mortar bit look like?? can i just stir it by hand really aggressively for like 30 mins?


here is a pic of what the bit looks like. I purchased mine at home depot for a good price. I think that you have to mix the solution pretty violently to get all the THC to shake off everything so I dont think that you would have a good result by using just your hands.


----------



## hectik (May 18, 2009)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiceeee i'll be harvesting this week and I have to try this  make me some cookies with this hash


----------



## BigBud992 (May 18, 2009)

I am going to do the gumby method in a few days with trim from 10 plants (2x PPP, 2x Snow White, 3x Strawberry Cough, 3x Afghan Kush). I'll let you know how it turns out 

Oh, and it shouldn't matter if you use larger fan leaves, you're going to strain it out anyway.


----------



## chronicdice88 (May 18, 2009)

very very informative.. i plan on using this exact recipe very soon... thanks!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2009)

yo motorracer nice thread simple and effective! just wondering how much trim you started with ?


----------



## motoracer110 (May 21, 2009)

BigBud992 said:


> I am going to do the gumby method in a few days with trim from 10 plants (2x PPP, 2x Snow White, 3x Strawberry Cough, 3x Afghan Kush). I'll let you know how it turns out
> 
> Oh, and it shouldn't matter if you use larger fan leaves, you're going to strain it out anyway.


Nice, you'll have to let me know how they turn out for sure, you should get a pretty big ball off those 



chronicdice88 said:


> very very informative.. i plan on using this exact recipe very soon... thanks!


Excellent!!!!! one thing that I should have done different that might make it easier for you is instead of drying the hash on a plastic baggy i would recommend using some wax paper, the plastic bag made it hard to scrape off all the thc. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> yo motorracer nice thread simple and effective! just wondering how much trim you started with ?


thank you Don. I really didnt use too much trim because i didnt use the big fan leaves, but it was enough to fill up a 3-4 gallon trash bag


----------



## covertgrow (May 21, 2009)

i have been watching a couple of vids on gumby recently,
glad someone on rui posted there experience, now im definately gonna do it!

keep it up bro

covertgrow


----------



## BigBud992 (May 21, 2009)

I just used the trim (and most fan leaves) from 10 feminized plants (6 of them being clones, 4 of them from seed) in the gumby hash method. 3x strawberry cough clones, 3x afghan kush clones, 2x PPP & 2x Snow White. I had about 200g or so of trim from the PPP and Snow White plants, and about another (only estimating) 200+ grams of trim from the strawberry cough and afghan kush. So a total of 400 or so grams of trim, and I ended up with 11 grams of hash. I've heard that you get about 15%, on average, of your original trim weight - but 11 grams seems a little low to me...so the amount of trim I used could have been closer to 300g.

I plan on making some THC pills with this hash (dissolved in coconut oil). I'm going to add the activated THC within the coconut oil with some hemp protein fiber powder, put those into some lime colored/flavored capsules, and they'll be DELICIOUS! I'm also going to use some strawberry cough buds to do some THC pills, and put those into some strawberry flavored capsules


----------



## BigBud992 (May 21, 2009)

Here's some proof to the puddin'


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2009)

if i was to use this method would it hurt to use a styrofoam container for my bucket?


----------



## zvinny (May 22, 2009)

motoracer110 said:


> Hello fellow growers, I just completed my white widow hydroponics grow and was trying to find a good way to make hash so after looking at some youtube videos I thought I would go with the GUMBY method and it turned out great!!!!!!
> 
> Ok Here We Go!!!!! Sorry if the Pictures are too big.
> 
> ...


thanks bro will try this out next time tyvm for the info


----------



## thcheaven (May 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> if i was to use this method would it hurt to use a styrofoam container for my bucket?


I can only think, that you'd rip pieces of foam off....While stirring.
Hash laced with tiny styrofoam bits. lOl
I'd stick to a Home Depot bucket, They are on sale for $2.78 by my house right now.


----------



## victozap (May 22, 2009)

Great tutorial, I'll be trying this method once my grow is done. Do you know how much trim you used and how much hash you ended up with?


----------



## smokadapotta (May 28, 2009)

mmm whats the least amount of leafs to get a good amount to smoke


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 28, 2009)

very sweet guide!


----------



## twnty8gramz (May 28, 2009)

you could go buy a 30$ half ounce of mexican shwagg and make killer fuckin hash man. thats all you need. you'll only get 1-2 grams of hash but you will only nice a rice grain size to get you fuckin ripped!


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 5, 2009)

doing this right now ill post pics and a thread 
it can only go 2 ways 
fucked or good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2009)

yo jester ive got a killer chocolate/pistachio nut brownie recipe for you dude i knocked a tray up last night, trying them out today.


----------



## motoracer110 (Jun 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yo jester ive got a killer chocolate/pistachio nut brownie recipe for you dude i knocked a tray up last night, trying them out today.


Don that sounds amazing, you should hit me up with the recipe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2009)

i posted it in one of jesters other threads but ill pm ya with it


----------



## Reiss (Jun 11, 2009)

I did the exact same method with 2 carrier bags full of trim. Here's my results - 


















One thing I would add is to pop your trim in the freezer for a few hours.
Not the greatest quality hash I've ever smoked, but does the job and beats throwing trichs away


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2009)

nice lump of hash ya got there man props!


----------



## MJG420 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have been reading about this method for awhile now, I just chopped one of my girls, will be chiooing the other in a few day deff gonna make some gumby hash


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2009)

is it best to use dry trim for the gumby method or does it not really matter?


----------



## MJG420 (Jun 11, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> is it best to use dry trim for the gumby method or does it not really matter?



in a way it makes sense to dry it, but then again you are just putting it back into water. I would still say it needs to be dried before doin it, I think it would make a little bit of a difference.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2009)

i guess thered be less chlorophyll n stuff that normally breaks down when you dry bud but i cant see it makin much difference ve made ice hash with wet trim


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2009)

i tried it with w/ both at the same time (different buckets) and the dry was a lot easier to seperate the trich. the were tons of left ove trich. on the wet trim. my oppinio would be to let it dry. "Reiss" i am going to have to try putting them in the freezer for a little while. im sure that would make it a little easier to seperate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2009)

great advice dude im gonna save up my trim for a bit n have a go at makin a big ass lump of hash


----------



## Reiss (Jun 11, 2009)

I would let it dry as this method, although good, doesn't really filter all of the leaf matter, so best to have the chlorophyll break down as much as poss. My trim was almost crispy when I made the hash. Freezing the trim will make it even easier for the trichs to fall off.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome man thanks for the info!

I have always wanted to make hash but never found any methods as simple as this, and I had all the materials already.


----------



## motoracer110 (Sep 28, 2009)

Reiss said:


> I would let it dry as this method, although good, doesn't really filter all of the leaf matter, so best to have the chlorophyll break down as much as poss. My trim was almost crispy when I made the hash. Freezing the trim will make it even easier for the trichs to fall off.


Good advice ill have to try that next time


----------



## NORCALI SMOKER (Sep 29, 2009)

Been looking all over the net how to make that shit and you by far got the best demo.... Thanks man


----------



## motoracer110 (Oct 13, 2009)

Reiss said:


> I did the exact same method with 2 carrier bags full of trim. Here's my results -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome Reiss, you ended up with a ton


----------



## Reiss (Oct 14, 2009)

haha, very true.
seeing this thread again reminded me that I have another bag of trim in my freezer. has been there for months!!
Time to make some more hash


----------



## NORCALI SMOKER (Oct 22, 2009)

Just got done doing it.. It worked out great. Wax paper def made it alot easyer n cleaner.. Also istead of siphone the water out i got a lil pump at hm depo for 5 bucks n was alot faster


----------



## Rocho616 (Oct 24, 2009)

Fan leaves do not usually produce trichs... So good luck with the fan leaves I wasted two days making butter and lets just say I was not very satisfied. You are better off using your stems than using the fan leaves.


----------



## smallclosetgrowr (Nov 26, 2009)

why buy a mortar bit when u can just use and electric beater lol


----------



## Magnetar (Nov 27, 2009)

Dry and freeze for best results.

We use bubble bags, does the same thing but cleans out the plant debris and makes it much more concentrated. http://www.bubblebag.com/bubblebag.php


----------



## motoracer110 (Nov 29, 2009)

smallclosetgrowr said:


> why buy a mortar bit when u can just use and electric beater lol


HAHA thats awesome.


----------



## Subtlechaos (Dec 26, 2009)

NICE! I still plan on buying some bags someday, but this is DEFINATELY gonna' work until then.

+rep for you, sir!

I'll dare one of my buddies to drink the water when Im done.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Dec 26, 2009)

motoracer110 said:


> HAHA thats awesome.


-Unless you have an industrial strength electric beater (which we assume is a hand mixer) you will FAIL. A couple of big ice cubes will get between the metal beater blades and GRONK! bent up shit, ruined, end of story.

- Hand mixers are usally NOT a good idea to use over a large bucket of water...one slip or good splash and your toast, crispy even...unless you like electro shock therapy, who knows?

- The paint paddle mortar bit works best as it sits in the bottom of the bucket and stirs everything around very well. The LONG shaft means you Won't drop the drill into said bucket of liquid...its TALLER than the bucket itself!

In summary:
Unless you want to appear on your local news for accidental death by electrocution, DON'T MESS WITH SUCCESS! 

And GREAT tutorial Moto- Seen some simliar to this using expensive bubble bags on OverGrow.com (sites been gone for a few years now) and yours is the simplest I have seen..well done. rep+


----------



## Reiss (Dec 27, 2009)

paint mixer drill attachment. works for me everytime


----------



## Delux83 (Dec 27, 2009)

great tutorial i finally found something my wife can help with she always wants to help she can make hash for me one day while im gone at work all day


----------



## ojkushman (Dec 28, 2009)

i don't wanna sound like a noob, but do male plants produce thc?


----------



## gumball (Dec 28, 2009)

ojkushman said:


> i don't wanna sound like a noob, but do male plants produce thc?


i think you will get a bunch of different answers on that question. i think it is very little. i have tried to smoke the dried leaves from the male, and barely got an eye tingle. but if you were cursed with several male plants, i would dry and cure and try something like this gumby method. 

This method does look cool and easy. how does it taste smoked? and you can make pills with it and eat it that way? that would be awesome, i could get high at my in-laws then, no smell!!


----------



## Reiss (Dec 28, 2009)

It really isn't worth the time or effort to get anything out of males. Bin them.


----------



## motoracer110 (Dec 29, 2009)

Reiss said:


> It really isn't worth the time or effort to get anything out of males. Bin them.


I second that. Really not worth the time and the quality of little hash that you get with the male isnt very good.


----------



## malzherb (Dec 31, 2009)

this was awesome moto, just did it, letting the liquid soak then ill be siphoning, thanks alot,


----------



## ATRibECalledRoaCH (Jan 1, 2010)

nice method!!!!


----------



## THE420LIFE (Jan 2, 2010)

That rocks Moto +rep to ya


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Jan 5, 2010)

hashie moto,

Thanks for posting that. I just gave it a go but am not completely done yet. I started with 133 grams of the really good close trim (no fan leaves). It was full on crispy, crumbly dry. This caused a little bit of a problem in that when I first siphoned the 5 gallon bucket down I had quite a bit of plant material that had settled on the bottom. It took me a couple extra steps of washing it thru a fine sieve into 1 gallon glass jars and letting it settle out to be able to collect the good stuff. So far I've got a wafer of it that's the diameter of a silver dollar and about twice as thick. As soon as it finishes drying I'll weigh it and report. I've still got a one gallon jar of liquid (from a second washing) settling out and it looks like I'll get a little bit more. My guess is that this method probably works better with fresh trim that hasn't dried out to the brittle stage yet.

After I strained off all the floating plant material after mixing with the paint mixer in the five gallon bucket I decided to examine it with my 60x magnifier. Found quite a few trichrome stalks still attached to the leaf pieces. Most all of the little round caps were gone though (did see a couple of them).

To see if I could recover more I broke out the electric blender and put this plant material thru it along with some more ice and water. It made quite the green tea (as opposed to the brown tea the paint mixer made). The down side to this is that the blender reduced the plant material to a really fine particle size. But by washing it thru a fine strainer with some more water I got the bulk of it out. I've got a gallon glass jar of this green tea settling out and I can deffinetly see some brown settling out of it. All though it still has quite a bit of fine green pigment particles mixed in with it. My guess is that it's not going to taste quite as good as the first fraction will. Another day or so and I'll have this science project wrapped up and probably have more to report.


----------



## Reiss (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Jack,
Thanks for the info. I got some trim ready pretty soon and want to refine my Gumby Hash method. The last (and first) hash I made turned out ok but with too much leaf matter. 
Let us know how you go on.


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Jan 6, 2010)

Reiss said:


> Hey Jack,
> Thanks for the info. I got some trim ready pretty soon and want to refine my Gumby Hash method. The last (and first) hash I made turned out ok but with too much leaf matter.
> Let us know how you go on.


Reiss,

I weighed the main little cookie of hash that I got by following the tutorial that started this thread and it weighed 4 grams. It's nice light brown, crumbly, good tasting stuff.

While I'm not a hash making expert by any means, here's my conclusions for what their worth.

This method probably works best with fresh undried to semi-dried trim. What I used was trim that I'd been saving up from several small past grows. I had completely dried it out before storing it in a 1 gallon glass jar (had about 2/3 of a jar full). 

If I had it all to do over I think I would probably go with getting some kind of silk screening material stretched on a frame that fit over a big glass backing dish. And then I would have ground my dried trim material a little finer and worked it back and forth over this screen catching that fine brown powder in the glass baking dish. I think that way I'd have probably have ended up with maybe twice the quantity of good clean stuff with a whole lot less fuck'n around and mess.

Re-running the plant material thru the elctric blender was not one of the better ideas I've ever had. Got some of that finally seperated out and dried but it's a dark green colored product. And it tastes just like it looks. Basically it's probably at least 50% small pure green chorophyll particles mixed in with the lighter brown hash particles. I'd have probably been better off just re-running the material again according to the tutorial.

At first reading of the tutorial I thought maybe the writter was being a little overly zealous with his mixing and settling times. I now know he wasn't. If anything you want to increase those times. I think it would be a good thing if you could rig up a stand to hold the drill and mixing paddle so you could just turn it on and walk away from it for awhile. Getting things good and cold is probably also a key factor. Add lots of ice. 

The water you initially siphon out of the 5 gallon bucket after sifting out all the plant material you can should be siphoned into 1 gallon glass jars and allowed to stand overnight. Even though most of the good stuff is going to be down in the bottom of the bucket I'd do it with all the water just to be sure you don't miss any.

Smooth glass plates, pyrex or glass baking dishes, Corning Ware casarole dishes, etc. are good things to pour that final slurry out on for drying. Small metal or hard plastic spatuals will work good for scraping it around and gathering it up into a cookie as it dries. I used a small light weight, really flexible putty knife. 

O.K. I've been sampling the fruits of my labors and am beginning to ramble on. So may be more later.


----------



## Reiss (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Jack,
My first attempt is here on page 3 - https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/191962-making-hash-tutorial-3.html
As you can see, the sedament is a little too green.


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Jan 6, 2010)

Reiss said:


> Thanks for the reply Jack,
> My first attempt is here on page 3 - https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/191962-making-hash-tutorial-3.html
> As you can see, the sedament is a little too green.


 
Reiss,

That doesn't look all that bad to me. My best fraction might have been a little cleaner but not much. I've got a pretty fine meshed strainer compared to your standard wire mesh kitchen collander/strainer so maybe that made a bit of a difference.

Did you use fresh trim or some that had been completely dried out?

I had a couple of tokes of the really green stuff I got earlier this morning and while it tasted kind of bad I did get a nice little buzz off of it.

Maybe later to day I can get some pics posted.

Jack

"Nothing is fool proof to a sufficently talented fool".


----------



## Reiss (Jan 6, 2010)

My trim was dried and frozen! Have some in the freezer now from my auto AK grow, going to mix it with the white widow trim when she's done and do a little mix 
I think the better the screen, the cleaner the hash, I mean, it's not like we dont smoke leaf matter anyway when we smoke our buds but it would be nice to make good, clean hash.


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Jan 6, 2010)

Reiss said:


> My trim was dried and frozen! Have some in the freezer now from my auto AK grow, going to mix it with the white widow trim when she's done and do a little mix
> I think the better the screen, the cleaner the hash, I mean, it's not like we dont smoke leaf matter anyway when we smoke our buds but it would be nice to make good, clean hash.


You lucky dog. It's gonna be a another 2,3 months until I have any more trim to play around with.

I just had a couple more puffs of what I made (the light brown fraction this time) and I gotta say I'm enjoying it.


----------



## motoracer110 (Jan 6, 2010)

Jack in the Bud said:


> hashie moto,
> 
> Thanks for posting that. I just gave it a go but am not completely done yet. I started with 133 grams of the really good close trim (no fan leaves). It was full on crispy, crumbly dry. This caused a little bit of a problem in that when I first siphoned the 5 gallon bucket down I had quite a bit of plant material that had settled on the bottom. It took me a couple extra steps of washing it thru a fine sieve into 1 gallon glass jars and letting it settle out to be able to collect the good stuff. So far I've got a wafer of it that's the diameter of a silver dollar and about twice as thick. As soon as it finishes drying I'll weigh it and report. I've still got a one gallon jar of liquid (from a second washing) settling out and it looks like I'll get a little bit more. My guess is that this method probably works better with fresh trim that hasn't dried out to the brittle stage yet.
> 
> ...





Jack in the Bud said:


> Reiss,
> 
> I weighed the main little cookie of hash that I got by following the tutorial that started this thread and it weighed 4 grams. It's nice light brown, crumbly, good tasting stuff.
> 
> ...


This is some awesome info Jack. I totally saw some stuff left over on the leaves that i threw out, and was trying to figure out some ways to get as close to %100 of the usable THC off the plant material as i could. one thing that i was going to invest in was a mini wash machine, they run about $85 new. It will bring up the price of materials a bit, but i think this would do a lot better (just put it on a 30-45 min cycle). It probably wont cycle fast enough to push everything off, but what r ur thoughts on something like this to move the plant material through?


----------



## southern homegrower (Jan 6, 2010)

i done this but i used a blender i think your method would be much less work. i think maybe my blender chops the leaf material up to much because my hash was very green


----------



## greenesthaze (Jan 7, 2010)

saving this for later when my ladies are done an for surely getting a + rep for this one i don't usually give those away but i like what i see


----------



## thewinghunter (Jan 7, 2010)

im going to try this and let u know how it goes... but im not harvesting for another month


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Jan 7, 2010)

motoracer110 said:


> This is some awesome info Jack. I totally saw some stuff left over on the leaves that i threw out, and was trying to figure out some ways to get as close to %100 of the usable THC off the plant material as i could. one thing that i was going to invest in was a mini wash machine, they run about $85 new. It will bring up the price of materials a bit, but i think this would do a lot better (just put it on a 30-45 min cycle). It probably wont cycle fast enough to push everything off, but what r ur thoughts on something like this to move the plant material through?


moto,

That definetly looks like it might have some good possibilities. I remember reading something 5 or so years back (probably in High Times) about a large out door grow operation down in Central or South America where they were using a full size washing machine to make hash. And they just weren't using trim but also doing some loads with the whole plant. 

Basically they were just loading the tub with plant material, water and ice and letting it run thru a wash, rinse and spin cycle and having it discharge into large barrels to let everything settle out. I seem to remember they had a picture of a good size pile of big hash pucks they were getting from this process. 

I think we've already come to the conclusion that the electric blender is not a good idea because it chops the plant material up to fine and makes it to difficult to seperate from the trichs. 

The more I think about that little mini washing machine the more I'm liking the idea. Maybe the initial agitation might be a little weak but there's nothing saying you couldn't first beat the trim in a 5 gallon bucket with the paint mixer and then dump that into the washing machine and run it thru the mini-washer next (maybe several times). I think the spin, rinse, spin part of the cycle might do a lot for helping get the trichs free and isolated. You could have the mini-washer discharge thru a strainer into another 5 gallon bucket and let that stand over night for settling. And then immediately put the material you strained out back in the mini-washer for another go around and catch that discharge in another bucket. And so on and so on until you figured out where the point of dimishing return was where you weren't getting any more trichs off the material. 

And who knows, maybe the more gentle agitation of the mini-washer (if done for a longer time or multiple times) still might be sufficent to break the trichs lose with out breaking the plant material down so fine to where you end up with less of it in the final product. Fuck oh dear man, I think you just might be on to something with that mini-washer.

What about putting the trim in some of those fine meshed "ice-o-later" bags I've heard about and then putting that into the mini-washer. You'd get the trichs to wash out of the bag but yet keep 99% + of the plant material out of the water you wanted to settle the trichs out of. 

More later.


----------



## smallclosetgrowr (Jan 7, 2010)

this method would be usless with just fan leaves yeah ? becuase on my fan leaves there are no visable trichs...can anyone let me know, i have a shit load of fan leaves and not sure what to do with them


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Jan 7, 2010)

smallclosetgrowr said:


> this method would be usless with just fan leaves yeah ? becuase on my fan leaves there are no visable trichs...can anyone let me know, i have a shit load of fan leaves and not sure what to do with them


scg,

They're not worth trying to do any thing with. Best thing to do is get rid of them. Just do it discreetly in a safe fashion. I don't throw any of my growing trash (culled males, fan leaves, that trim after I make hash, empty fert containers, etc.) in the regular garbage that gets picked up. I've got a fire pit in the back yard where all that kind of thing gets saved up and burnt in occasionally. I know if you live in the city you may not have this option so you probably have to get it into a public access dumpster some where. Just make dam sure you don't have any thing else in that sack along with it that would lead back to you (like a piece of junk mail with your address on it).


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey moto,

I've had a few more thoughts on using that mini-washer for making hash. I've been bumping some of that hash I just made and am some what baked so bear with me......

I think we might be able to work some women's panty hose onto the equipment list. What if you cut the legs off of a pair of panty hose and then used that as a bag to losely pack the trim in, tie it off in a knot and then throw that in the mini-washer. As long as the mesh of the panty hose was big enough to let the trichs pass out thru it but yet small enough to keep the other plant material from getting out it would help keep the final product cleaner. 

I guess we need to do some research into what mesh sizes (threads per inch count) that will allow trichs to pass thru and then see what mesh size this cheap panty hose comes in. I'm thinking that if you just put the trim in the mini-washer loose it will end up clogging something some where in the mechanism most likely at the discharge. Besides the whole idea is to get that plant material seperated from the trichs, not mixed in finer with it. 

I think next time I'm in Wally World I'm just gonna man-up and buy a pair of panty hose. I don't have any trim to work with but I'm gonna stretch part of them over a bowl and then break up a regular bud on it and rub it around to see what falls thru it. I'm betting I'm gonna get some of that light brown powdery kief.

One other thing I wanted to pass on is about 1 gallon (and half gallon) glass jars. Those things are handy as all hell for a lot of things. Besides being able to make sun tea in one of them in the summer time they're a pretty good thing to store weed in or use for the settling out phase of the hash making process. They have a big wide mouth you can easily get your hand in all the way to the bottom and still be able to use a small scraper. Plus they're clear and you can better tell how things are going in the settling out stage. Not being able to see thru that plastic 5 gallon bucket to see how things we're settling out was kind of pissing me off. I realize you've got to do the mixing in one of them but I think it would better to do all the settling out in big glass jars where you could see what's happening. It also helps you when you're down to siphoning off that last little bit of water in that you can readily see if you're starting to suck up the good stuff.

A good free source of those jars is your local Pub. They usually get all those olives, marischino cherries, peprocinis, pickeled eggs, sausages and gizards, etc. in those 1 gallon (or half gallon) glass jars and usually just throw them out when they're empty. Don't be afraid to ask any bartenders you know if they'll keep an eye out toward saving some of them for you. As long as they're glass it doesn't matter what kind of nasty pickeled stuff they've held. They wash out good, clean and smell free. I would however avoid any of the plastic ones they some times get. If nothing else it's a good excuse to make a Pub crawl to see if you can't score some of them.

Happy trails.

Jack


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Jan 10, 2010)

Let me guess..... Everybody that was posting on this thread has gotten (and stayed) so baked on the hash they made that they no longer have the skills necessary to put a coherent post together. hahaha!!! Amateurs. 

Jack


----------



## Reiss (Jan 10, 2010)

smallclosetgrowr said:


> this method would be usless with just fan leaves yeah ? becuase on my fan leaves there are no visable trichs...can anyone let me know, i have a shit load of fan leaves and not sure what to do with them


No visible trichs = bin


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Reiss,

I took a look at your grow journal and pics of your set up a couple days back. _Good job man!_ Looks to me like you've scienced out a very effective way to use a very small space.

Jack


----------



## Reiss (Jan 11, 2010)

Jack in the Bud said:


> Hey Reiss,
> 
> I took a look at your grow journal and pics of your set up a couple days back. _Good job man!_ Looks to me like you've scienced out a very effective way to use a very small space.
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack. Which Journal (Have 2) Auto or WW (just updated)

Yeh, I seem to do pretty well in a tight space, my girlfriend agrees too


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Jan 11, 2010)

moto,

Man you've got to go check this thread out. Some bodies all ready got it dialed in as far as using a mini-washer to make hash. 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/250694-breezy-122-hash-making-system.html

Jack


----------



## motoracer110 (Jan 12, 2010)

Jack in the Bud said:


> moto,
> 
> Man you've got to go check this thread out. Some bodies all ready got it dialed in as far as using a mini-washer to make hash.
> 
> ...



WoW good find jack that is awesome. I think my next payday ill have to get that exact setup and let you know the results. I still have a while because i just started to flower, but i might just stop by the dispensary and buy some hash plant bud and extract out of there. o ya im not sure if you are into edibles, but some of the hash that i made last time i cooked with coconut oil and used that to make brownies (just substitute the butter with the hash cooked coco oil) and i have to say i have never been higher in my life. I smoke like 4-6 times a day but this was a whole new high. I probably made it too strong with the ammount of hash i used, but it was a hell of a good time.


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Jan 13, 2010)

motoracer110 said:


> WoW good find jack that is awesome. I think my next payday ill have to get that exact setup and let you know the results. I still have a while because i just started to flower, but i might just stop by the dispensary and buy some hash plant bud and extract out of there. o ya im not sure if you are into edibles, but some of the hash that i made last time i cooked with coconut oil and used that to make brownies (just substitute the butter with the hash cooked coco oil) and i have to say i have never been higher in my life. I smoke like 4-6 times a day but this was a whole new high. I probably made it too strong with the ammount of hash i used, but it was a hell of a good time.


moto,

I've been doing some edibles. For the brownies I just use a Duncan Hines box mix. I've been sauteing a 1/4 oz of bud in a half cup of vegatable oil to make them. I've also made Nestle's Toll House cookies by cooking a 1/4 oz into 2 sticks of butter.

I've never used any hash in the making of edibles but it sure sounds interesting. How much did you use in your batch of brownies? Also where did you find the coconut oil? I like the flavor of coconut and often times put some shredded coconut in my brownies or cookies.

Did you see that link on the other hash making thread to "Sprunge Bags"? The whole set was $79 shipped. I'd like to hear from some one who's got a set of them so I could get their opinion on them before I order them.

Keep me posted on your efforts in this area. I've got the feeling I'm going to end up with one of those mini-washers myself.

Jack out.


----------



## Lilbones (Jan 13, 2010)

Next time grind up those leafs cuz u coulda got more out of that. Or try soakin it n high concentrate rubbing alcohol then letting it evaporate I just used a quater n got like 2 grams of green dragon


----------



## motoracer110 (Jan 13, 2010)

Jack in the Bud said:


> moto,
> 
> I've been doing some edibles. For the brownies I just use a Duncan Hines box mix. I've been sauteing a 1/4 oz of bud in a half cup of vegatable oil to make them. I've also made Nestle's Toll House cookies by cooking a 1/4 oz into 2 sticks of butter.
> 
> ...


The coco oil was kinda tough to find, I think i got it from either safeway or King soopers. I did a bit of research and found out that the fat content in Coconut oil binds the best to THC and so far out of every edible i have tried I would agree %100 . I found the photos when i made it and was going to make another tutorial but forgot (I used some of the hash from this thread). I have some time on my hands so ill make it now 


Ok First i got a pot of boiling water. Using water helps keep the heat low enough that you will not burn off the THC.







This is the Coco Oil that i was using. Stuff is amazing for this very thing because it is hard at room temp and that is important for separating from the water. I never weighed out the amount of hash that i used but here is what it looked like next to a quarter. I would guess maybe 1-2 grams not sure. 







next I added 3 big scoops of coconut oil to the water. not sure the amount but it was about 1/3 the jar. You can use more, but i wanted some super potent stuff 







I then crushed up the hash into little pieces and threw it into the pot. I then cooked it for about 30 min constantly stirring. I was constantly adjusting the heat to make sure it did not boil over so do not leave it alone.







After cooking I added everything to a bowl and placed into the fridge. all the oil will rise to the top with and harden creating a crust leaving the water behind. 








Here is the final product. you can easly lift off the coco oil filled with THC  








And finally i cooked all of it into a batch of brownies. All that you do is substitute the oil for whatever butter or margerine that you would normally use in the cooking (you cant tell the difference). you can do this with any type of baking and make some of the best, strongest THC food arround. This batch was the strongest high i have ever experienced (loved It). It made 2 chicks get the spins they were so high off of one little slice and another friend puke because he was so high. I was after potency and deff got it. if you want to get just a little high i would strongly suggest less hash or more oil to dilute it


----------



## motoracer110 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok after i made this coco post I think ill make a separate thread to make it easier for others to find. ill post a link to that as well. Enjoy


----------



## motoracer110 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok here is the link https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/292385-cooking-hash-tutorial-very-potent.html


----------



## jonnymafia (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for this post. Ive been looking wondering a good way. Only cold water is great!


----------



## motoracer110 (Jul 17, 2010)

so i did a few more rounds of hash and drying out everything before you extract using the gumby method gets a lot more hash.


----------



## lettlehelphere (Jul 19, 2010)

so i did it.... turned out great... thank you all very much for your advice! Plan on passing this along to my friends, so thank you from many others in advance.


----------



## BlAcKiNg6 (Jul 21, 2010)

cool man i will try it too


----------



## Milesmkd (Aug 29, 2010)

Very cool. I new about this but some good pics help. Reped ya hommie!


----------



## allen bud (Sep 19, 2010)

nice method! nicely done!!+rep.i 2 usualy do the iso teq. but going to try this .good job!!


----------



## runninupinya (Sep 19, 2010)

Ate some butter on a piece of toast one time and felt like i was shrooming for about 2 hours.


----------



## soop (Sep 20, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> great tutorial i finally found something my wife can help with she always wants to help she can make hash for me one day while im gone at work all day



I love your wife ....


----------



## youngg692 (Nov 8, 2010)

how much time did you let it in the oven with the light on ? is this the oven light or a light that you had to put it there your self ? i just this this method with 2 qp or more and i have alot so i cant suck out all the water there mayb a lil less then half a inch of water left. i just put it under my 400 hps but any better idea ?


----------



## intelplatoon (Nov 9, 2010)

motif said:


> what does a mortar bit look like?? can i just stir it by hand really aggressively for like 30 mins?


ive done it by hand, with two bamboo sticks... just make sure you keep dumping in ice as it melts cause it will take quite a while. 30-45 mins.

i probably didnt get as much as i could have...but it still works


----------



## youngg692 (Nov 10, 2010)

you just go in a home hardware and there alot of things you can use has a mortar. i just did it got 14g out of 2 qp, but it doesent smeel like hash realy and burn weird. and i folowed all the step right. i dont know what i did wrong...


----------



## bruvvamoff (Mar 23, 2013)

The finished product looks nothing like the hash I remember smoking in my teens.
Isn't it normally brown and hard?


----------



## Lukeg (May 21, 2018)

Hey I did mine in about a two and a half gallon with a lid bunch of ice trim with Buds and stuff like that. I then violently shook the entire thing for about 10 minutes. Waiting


----------



## Lukeg (May 21, 2018)




----------



## bird mcbride (May 21, 2018)

I can remember when people rolled oil spliffs. One day I decided to crumble the tobacco and crush it in with the oil and smoke it in my pipe instead of the spliff thing. It looked and acted like pressed puddy hash but it was just oil and tobacco. Then one day I got this brilliant Idea, why not crumble up some weed and press that in the oil and smoke that in the pipe. Problem was it left green all over the place and on my fingers too. So I figured I'd boil the bunk with water after the alcohol and boil the water and alcohol mix down together. This boiling the alcohol mix down with the water mix made it so the hash didn't leave green all over the place and gave the hash a better color.

I was pretty wasted when I made that first piece with tobacco. I thought tobacco in the oil spliff...what's the difference ...

Now when a grow is finished every bud and all the eye leaves with frost etc get liquefied in a big grinder after it is completely dry and it gets pressed into this bunk oil while the binder made from the bunk is still hot. The oil is heated to boiling in the water making it crystallized instead of stay green, like oil. If you get oil to hot it ruins it for oil because it turns hard. This is what's wanted for hash though. Keep the volumes of alcohol and water equal during reduction. Keep in mind that alcohol will boil off quicker than water. As it comes to the end, like oil it is set on a low simmer. When the binder makes nice little solid waves with the hair dryer it's about ready for the grind. I just use a big spoon and some other utensils to do the pressing. Some finish it off with rolling pins etc. 1980's Black puddy hash. Home grown buds were the shits so we made hash...oil first.

Anyone that is not experienced in making oil with heat should not attempt making this type of hash because of the use of warmed alcohol, which is highly flammable. Alcohol by itself should never be brought into the boiling state or subjected to open flame, some cooks set alcohol on fire deliberately but they know what they are doing. I boil the alcohol down with the water, with the water set on simmer. It's also a good practice to place a frying pan with water under the pot with the resin mix. that way if it simmers over it will go in the water in the frying pan and not on the heating element.. My self personally would never do this in any building that I intended on keeping  It's not as complicated as running the still to get the alcohol though. It's always handy to keep a lid handy for the resin pot mix in case of fire. It works the same as a cooking oil fire, shut off the heat source, I'd pull the plug on the extension cord, and put the lid on it.

After all the oil is extracted from the bunk, I burn it. Some times I leave the water and alcohol resin mixes in jugs for weeks before I get around to reducing it. The water resin mix looks like old spent car anti freeze and the alcohol mix looks like new green anti freeze.


----------

